# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  KIRKLAND Minoxidil 5%?

## prodigy

Has anyone bought Kirkland Signature off Ebay? can it be trusted?

Many thanks in advance

Prodigy

----------


## Spex

Best and most reliable source I know it a site that's been running for donkeys years :

http://minoxidil-direct.co.uk

A tried a tested site that has very positive testimonials. 

Best 
Spex

----------


## Jcm800

I'll second that - superb service from those guys.

----------


## Tracy C

> Has anyone bought Kirkland Signature off Ebay? can it be trusted?


 Hello,

Kirkland Signature Minoxidil is just generic Minoxidil.  Why not just buy generic Minoxidil at your local pharmacy?  That way you will know it's genuine.

----------


## prodigy

Thanks Guys - that's great help.

all the best

Prodigy

----------


## Spex

You should consider the foam Product mate - much easy to apply and on all accounts more effective.

Best 
SPEX

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Been buying Kirkland's Minox for many many years on ebay. I know it's legit because when I stop using it my hair starts falling within a month or so.

----------


## z06guy

Tracy I need your advice.

I've been using kirkland 5&#37; minoxidil for almost a month now. I've been using Nizoral one to twice a week for a few weeks now as well. 

It seems like this product leaves my scalp with hard to remove flakes if you know what I mean? By googling 'minoxidil dandruff' I've found that this happens to a lot of people because of the alcohol in the product. I don't have an itchy scalp or anything like that though. My question is will this flaking potentially inhibit new hair growth?? Should I use nizoral everyday until this problem seems to be taken care of?

Should I use an organic conditioner after using the nizoral? I've heard conditioner isn't good for the scalp but on the same token I've heard that nizoral can excessively dry your scalp if you use it everyday.

On another note it looks like I've been shedding a lot recently. Many many small hairs have fallen out the past few days. I'm guessing about 200 tiny little hairs fell out today when I took a shower today. Many of the hairs looked like they were 1-2 cm. The strange thing is that it still looks like I have a full head of hair. Hopefully when those hairs grown in I'll be back to 'NW1'.

----------


## Tracy C

Hello,

You should not use Nizoral more than twice a week.

If you are having a problem with liquid Minoxidil, try Rogaine foam.

----------


## prodigy

Just bought a shed load of the foam stuff Spex, thanks mate.

Have you seen the latest growth after 4 1/2 months!

----------


## Jcm800

What treatment have you had, a HT?

----------


## prodigy

Yeah, had HT about 4 1/2 months ago, 4400 Grafts with Rahal.

----------


## Jcm800

Looking good there congrats. I'd personally think twice about using foam on your hairline. I've been on it ten months and gained very little, after it thinned my hairline out quite badly within a month of using it. Just my experience tho!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I use Kirkland's, it works, but I hate it. It gives me a lot of flakes, and makes me itch. I go back and forth on Rogaine and Kirkland's. Rogaine does not make me itch or gives me flakes. I guess you get what you pay for. The dirt cheap Kirkland's will save you a lot of money, but will also have you itching your head.

----------


## z06guy

Thanks Tracy, I think rogaine is a bit out of my budget though. If I notice that these little flakes on my scalp are detrimental to new hair growth then I may seriously consider rogaine foam.




> I use Kirkland's, it works, but I hate it. It gives me a lot of flakes, and makes me itch. I go back and forth on Rogaine and Kirkland's. Rogaine does not make me itch or gives me flakes. I guess you get what you pay for. The dirt cheap Kirkland's will save you a lot of money, but will also have you itching your head.


 My head doesn't get itchy with kirkland but I get these weird flakes all over my scalp. As long as it doesn't interfere with hair growth I don't mind since it's so cheap. It's really only noticeable if it's sitting on top of a hair strand. On the scalp it's almost 'invisible' unless you look for it.

----------


## Tracy C

I use men's Rogaine foam in the morning and generic Walmart Equate brand women's Minoxidil in the evenings.  I don't have flakes or itching.  Just sayin'.

----------

